# Compressor Issues



## karamj01 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi,

I am trying to export a clip from Final Cut Pro using the compressor software. Every time I use it it comes up with the message 'UNABLE TO CONNECT TO BACKGROUND PROCESS'.

I downloaded the instructions on how to correct this by deleting the application from all the locations that is on the web. I did this twice, but I still get the same error message each time. 

What else can I do?

Thanks

John


----------



## kainjow (Jul 28, 2005)

A quick Google search pulled up this: http://www.emotiondv.com/perl/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=posttrouble;action=display;num=1089302524 - may be of some help.


----------



## mdnky (Jul 29, 2005)

Moved from _Software & Web Programming_ to _Design & Media_.


----------



## methodshop (Aug 11, 2005)

karamj01 said:
			
		

> I am trying to export a clip from Final Cut Pro using the compressor software. Every time I use it it comes up with the message 'UNABLE TO CONNECT TO BACKGROUND PROCESS'.



Here's a super solution to the "Unable to Connect to Background Process" problem we posted on *MethodShop.com*

Apple is aware of the issue and has a support article on their website called Compressor - Cannot submit job from Batch Window. In the article they make some suggestions on how to fix this "Unable to Connect to Background Process" problem. Apple's solutions are to a) trash preference files and b) reinstall everything.


Apple's suggestions suck for several reasons:


they are very time consuming
don't always work for every situation
don't address the real issue

The real issue has to do with the Compressor running as a background process. That's why the error window says "Unable to Connect to Background Process."

Here's a solution that should fix 99.9% of the "Unable to Connect to Background Process" problems you might encounter.


Click on the Finder icon in your Dock
Select "Go to folder" from the Go menu. (_Go > Go to Folder_)
Type "/etc/" (without the quotes) and press return
Find the "hostconfig" file and COMMAND drag a copy to your desktop.
Rename the file to "hostconfig.old"
Drag the "hostconfig.old" file back into the etc folder. You may be prompted for an admin username and password.
Restart your computer
Open Compressor and submit a batch.


Hopefully Compressor should work fine now. Good luck! Maybe someday Apple will add this information to their support site.


----------

